# setting up a new tank



## jakejake (Aug 9, 2005)

im getting a new tank and i like Cichlids but i dont want to spend that much.
the biggest tank i can aford now is 30gal. will cichlids fit in such a tank and what kind of other fish can go with them. do they perfer sand or rock?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You could keep a pair or two of rams or some kribs. i dont know about the substrate.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I heard that Black/White calvus' would do fine in a tank like that. But im not sure.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

as to the sand or rock, it depends on what cichlids you want. I also suggest kribs or rams. Maybe cockatoos?


----------

